# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  26 gallon bowfront

## 9darlingcalvi

So I have a 26 bowfront and was wondering if gray or pacific tree frogs and a salamnder species (redbacked, spotted, marbled) would work in a 26 gallon tank or not?

----------


## Xavier

Hi, so sorry that I didn't find this post earlier! Long story short, no you can not mix species safely, especially in tanks that small. Tree-frogs need space to climb, warm temperatures, and benefit from UVB. Most salamanders on the other hand, require lower temperatures, space to burrow, and low or no UVB lighting. Also, most tree-frogs and salamanders will eat anything they can fit in their mouths (And sometimes things they can't!) and try their best to eat it, which may kill both parties as both frogs and salamanders secret toxins powerful enough to kill other small animals. Here's a helpful article from our sister forum: http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/M...isasters.shtml and let us know which animals you decide to get!

----------

